# Christmas Coffee Choice



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sure a few us have plans to get in something "special" for the Christmas period. Just wondering if anyone has decided what to go for yet?

It may be slightly risky to go for something I've not tried yet, but the new Guatemalan from Foundry sounds amazing and may well get the nod from me.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Was just thinking of posting the same question but thought I begged check no one else had. What's the choice for Christmas Day. Anyone going to splash out on something they wouldn't normally fork out for or any of the Christmas specials.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

The coffee compass Christmas blend is very tastey. Really enjoyed my sample with the DSOL so have just ended up getting another 500g in. Would recommend.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

One of my local cafes has the Koppi Christmas coffee, tempted by a bag of it.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 3 bags of Londinium beans winging their way from Auckland as we speak. Not had any since the first round of DSOL, I was impressed by them then.

Really looking forward to matching them with the L1, after all the roast profile is to match the machine


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've only had the Londinium beans on a couple of time but really rated them. At least they'll be well rested.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

two coffee here might be here before xmas .... might not

http://catandcloud.com/collections/coffee


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> two coffee here might be here before xmas .... might not
> 
> http://catandcloud.com/collections/coffee


I've seen this coffee appear somewhere and trying to recall where. May have been in established in Belfast. Never tried it.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I got 3 coffees in for xmas.

a Burundi from the barn

the stupidly lemony eithiopian from hasbean

a sticky jammy eithiopian from rave

oh and a few hoppers fill of chatswood so I can fire of the espressos all week long


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hopefully a bag of Bonanza beans with my name on it next weekend. Plus whatever comes from Third Wave Wichteln.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I've seen this coffee appear somewhere and trying to recall where. May have been in established in Belfast. Never tried it.


I had a cupped one earlier in the year . Knock out


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

h1udd said:


> I got 3 coffees in for xmas.
> 
> a Burundi from the barn
> 
> ...


That's quite a spectrum of beans


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just ordered some chatswood (hearing good things about it on here) and some hurRave for the holidays from Rave. Should have plenty to keep me going now.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going with some of the has bean recent kenyan in my mug for brewed as I figured something super fruity would be a good antidote to heavy Christmas food.

For spro it's going to be the new foundry guat as it sounds sublime


----------

